# VPSDime - Free Daily Backup and Self Restore & Los Angeles Pure SSD Product



## serverian (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello vpsBoard,

We have good news!

As you may know, we have been taking daily backups of your VPS. *Now, we are delighted to inform you that you are now able to restore/download files/folders from these daily backups yourself in your client area for free!*

We have recently integrated our backup software (R1Soft/Idera) into our control panel, providing you with a user-friendly interface to browse and/or restore files/folders from the restore points.

To access this new feature, simply login to your client area, go to the product details page of your VPS and click "Restore/Download Backups" button in the top menu.

When you login, you will see the recovery points for your VPS and will be able to browse each backup of your VPS by clicking the browse icon on the right.

Please note, you will only see one recovery point for your VPS at this time, as we have only just enabled this new backup system. However, we have been backing up your VPS for a long time. As the days pass, you will see more recovery points to browse!

We are also happy to inform you that we have launched a new product line in Los Angeles. Our new nodes are built exactly the same as before but with *pure SSD RAID10* arrays.

The pure SSD VPS product line has the exact same specs of our current product line in terms of storage space.

You can purchase a 6GB Memory, 30GB SSD Storage VPS in Los Angeles for $7/month with a $5 setup fee. To order a pure SSD VPS, simply choose "Los Angeles Pure SSD" in the location dropdown on the order page.

If you would like to get your current VPS migrated to pure SSD nodes, please go to Services -> View Available Addons page and order the addon. Once you order and pay the generated invoice, one of our staff will contact you to arrange the migration. Note that this migration will require IP address change.

Lastly, we would like to invite you to our IRC channel to meet us and our other customers. Come join us at chat.freenode.net on #vpsdime channel and say hi! (Please note that this is not a support channel. It's rather a place to meet and chat casually.)

If you do not have an IRC client, we suggest you install XChat. You can also join by using this URL: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=vpsdime

We appreciate your business deeply and are working hard to improve our services every single day. Please let us know if you have any suggestions and we'll make them happen!

Thanks,
VPSDime Team

--

P.S: Copy/paste of our announcement email.

PP.S: New Los Angeles nodes are with QuadraNet direct.


----------



## Damian (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2014)

Are you two fellows affiliated?  Just see rapid shadowing on posts.

So Oktay is going all SSD.. interesting.  Same big RAM boxes in this location as in TX?

Quadranet direct  Bahaha.  Well played hand there.

PS: Nice self backup feature.  Would like to see this from more providers.


----------



## serverian (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAi1005K71g


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2014)

Not the damn sheep   Last time I saw this video it was on a GVH thread...


----------



## tdc-adm (Apr 29, 2014)

This is a really good news for me because: 

- I don't know they provide free daily backup.

- New Los Angeles nodes are with QuadraNet direct.

- $5 one-time to upgrade to SSD. But *what's model of these SSD*?

BTW, vpsdime has a greater deal on lowendbox which doubles space ($7-60GB), and that deal is still valid. I hope I can see that deal on vpsboard.


----------



## serverian (Apr 29, 2014)

tdc-adm said:


> This is a really good news for me because:
> 
> - I don't know they provide free daily backup.
> 
> ...


Yesterday was the last day of that deal and it's removed now 

Crucial M500


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 30, 2014)

> Los Angeles


Nähe zu Verwerfungslinie???



> Crucial M500


I had a server at SeFlow with those drives (240GB).  Nice performers.


----------



## tdc-adm (Apr 30, 2014)

serverian said:


> Yesterday was the last day of that deal and it's removed now
> 
> Crucial M500


Oops, I will miss that deal and expect to meet it again soon 

You still deploy 8 x SDDs RAID10? What's capacity of these SDDs 240GB, 480GB or 960GB?


----------



## serverian (Apr 30, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Nähe zu Verwerfungslinie???
> 
> I had a server at SeFlow with those drives (240GB).  Nice performers.


They are cheap and reliable and have nice read speeds. Write speeds are meh.



tdc-adm said:


> Oops, I will miss that deal and expect to meet it again soon
> 
> You still deploy 8 x SDDs RAID10? What's capacity of these SDDs 240GB, 480GB or 960GB?


8 x 960GB RAID10, gets 31K IOPS with ioping -RD


----------



## tdc-adm (Apr 30, 2014)

serverian said:


> 8 x 960GB RAID10, gets 31K IOPS with ioping -RD


Nice! I get enough info now  Will wait some months for SQLoffload in LA.


----------

